# Anna Banana is ONE!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My little Anna Bear turns one tomorrow (I may not be able to post photos tomorrow so I'm doing this today!).

She's our first GSD and I have to say, my heart dog. I love this dog so much, sometimes it astounds me. She's smart, sweet, caring, goofy and keeps me laughing...she's such a doofus at times! She has so much personality and I'm looking forward to many many more years with her by my side. We're going up to my parents today for a b'day party for Anna, my sis, DH and I. 

And a big thank you to everyone on this forum, it's a great place and has helped make this past year a LOT easier! 

7 weeks (like a little bear!)










12 weeks (when we got her)







































Her and her bucket...









She became our "little helper"



















Her first snow!


















Into such the pretty girl she is today!!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Beautiful young lady! May you guys have many more years of happiness....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Anna!







What an adorable little bear cub she was, and she's turned into a big beautiful girl!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday Kiddo!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday Anna! She sure is gorgeous.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)




----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Happy Bark Day beautiful!!! I never saw baby Anna pictures before.....what a precious puppy


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she is!!

Warmest congratulations on the first year of joy and love! Many more to come!

Tanya


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

What a pretty girl! Hope the yeazrs to come are as Happy as the first has been for you all!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, she is a beautiful girl! Happy Birthday! Hope you are getting spoiled!!


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope you all have a ton of fun. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kendal22550 (Sep 11, 2006)

Awwww! She is beautiful! Happy birthday! Its funny, I have a Hannah Banana! Hahaha


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Anna is such a beautiful young lady! Looks like you've done a good job raising her, congrats!


----------

